
A new potential exploit for OpenSSL - matthiasdv
https://zerobin.net/?06dae5d45335d2b4#m8FRD5qfMgH1rxjVH4oAjHvOMxJArCGp9UIogpmsnHg=
======
viraptor
This is BS:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13353474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13353474)

